# Unwise.exe



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wenn man sich mit seinem Rechner anfängt zu beschäftigen gibt es wohl kein Ende...

Ich habe eine EXE die mir nicht geheuer ist

unwise.exe 158kb liegt direkt unter C\

Wozu dient dieses Programm?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Unwise.exe gehört meines Wissens nach zu einer De-Installationsroutine. Unwise macht Installationen, die mit dem WISE Installer getätigt worden rückgängig.

Natürlich können auch Faker ihre Datei so nennen, aber für den Fall, daß es sich um das "Original" handelt, sollte davon keine Gefahr ausgehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

Googeln nach unwise. exe ergibt über 3000 Treffer, vom unbedenklichen Deinstallationsprogram 
bis zu Vermutungen daß es auch ein Trojaner sein könnte...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Ja gegoogelt habe ich, und wie du es sagst gespaltende Meinungen-nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage:

Wie erkenne ich ob es ein original ist?

Wüsste nicht das ich mir mal sowas mal gedownloadet habe


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2004)

Rechte Maustaste>Eigenschaften...

Vielleicht erfährst Du da mehr, z.B. den Hersteller.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Rechte Maustaste>Eigenschaften ergab nur MS Dos Name : Unwise.exe
Erstellt am... geändert am...

Wobei interesannt ist erstellt im Dezember 2003
und geändert Mai 2001

Dieses ist, man beachte die Jahre, unschlüssig.


Keine Version Kein Hersteller...

Was nun? Müsste Norton 2003 oder spybot nicht was auszusetzen haben?

Wie jetzt weiter verfahren?


----------



## Dino (28 Juli 2004)

Nö, ein Sicherheitprogramm muss nicht zwingend meckern, wenngleich auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist. Aber kein Programm kann wirklich alle Bösewichte kennen.

So, aber nun wieder zurück zu Deiner unwise.exe.
Habe mal auf meinem Rechner nachgesehen und....siehe da....da ist sie auch! Genau wie bei Dir beschrieben

geändert am 25. Mai 2002 um 12:59:30
Erstellungsdatum ist sogar noch etwas jüngeren Datums, nämlich 14. Juni 2004
159 kB groß (genau 162304 Bytes)

Eine exakt identische Datei finde ich bei mir unter...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 8

Aber ich habe noch mehr unwise.exe gefunden, die exakt gleich groß sind.
Z.B. im Verzeichnis von Webwasher. scheint also tatsächlich so, als sei das schlicht eine Deinstallationsroutine für was auch immer...


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2004)

Hat mich doch auch mal neugierig gemacht , auch T-Online "schleppt" sogar gleich zwei von denen  im Gepäck 
sind zwar nicht genau gleich groß , die ältere von 1999  = 146 kb , die etwas jüngere von 2002  = 159 kb.
das scheint die "aktuelle" und letzte Version zu sein 

Solange diese Files im Rahmen dieser  Daten liegen dürfte es sich mit Sicherheit um 
das Deinstallationstool  handeln.

tf


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2004)

Ich denke, das ist der De-Installer vom WISE-Installer.
http://www.wise.com/wis.asp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Gut man kann wohl davon ausgehen das es eine "normale"exe ist

Habe jedoch mal geschaut und auch mehrere unwise.exe gefunden, genau gesagt mit der besprochenden 4 Stück mit 

159kb, 240kb, 146kb, 125kb

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das normal ist.

Danke für eure Mühe


----------

